# BEST SMACK POEM Competition at the M.E.G.A Triple Crown Championship.



## 12ptsteve (Apr 7, 2008)

Bring it! 
Bring It to the M.E.G.A.

Ok You Smack Talkers.  We have seen what you can do when the pressure is on. M.E.G.A would like to know which archer is the best smack talker of you all.  Put your skills to good use.  Log On to www.megatriplecrown.com and list your best 6 Verse Smack Talk Poem.  Remember Keep it Clean. Give it a title. Sign it at the bottom

You have been officially challenged…Oh Yeah! there will be prizes for the winners See www.megatriplecrown  For details. Contest starts Wednesday 4-10- 08. awards will be given away at the mega triple crown in august at the perry buckarama august 16th-17th. Log on and post your best and vote for the rest. Your votes will decide who is the overall winner.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 7, 2008)

12ptsteve said:


> Bring it!
> Bring It to the M.E.G.A.
> 
> Ok You Smack Talkers.  We have seen what you can do when the pressure is on. M.E.G.A would like to know which archer is the best smack talker of you all.  Put your skills to good use.  Log On to www.megatriplecrown.com and list your best 6 Verse Smack Talk Poem.  Remember Keep it Clean. Give it a title. Sign it at the bottom
> ...



It's on like neckbone son!!!


----------



## slideri10 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re*

Count Me In


----------



## dmedd (Apr 7, 2008)

*re*



alligood729 said:


> It's on like neckbone son!!!



Naw son....It's on like Donkey Kong
Cause it ain't no thang but a chicken wang
Word to da big bird


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 9, 2008)

mrs ginger and i started it off for you guys, so go to www.megatriplecrow and post your best smack poem. we should be easy to beat........somebody is gona win abrand new 2008 bow just for talking trash.


----------



## Spoon13 (Apr 9, 2008)

I know I live in NC and will be unable to attend this event but I would love to get into this contest.  Am I allowed??


----------



## young gunna (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey wzup spoon where u been man?


----------



## Spoon13 (Apr 9, 2008)

young gunna said:


> Hey wzup spoon where u been man?



Aww just layin' between the fork and the knife.

Trying to spend some time with the boy and the wife.

Drinkin' a cold beer, but never a High Life.


See, I got mad skills yo.  So can I play or what??


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 9, 2008)

everyone can play, just go to the mega sight and type away.
you dont even have to be able to shoot a stick, just make your rhymes madd sick.
you dont have to be qualified to shoot the mega,just go on line and rap foreva.
on this one, to win the bow you dont have to shoot for show,just post a rap and your good to go.........

             post your poem on www.megatriplecrown.com to win


----------



## Miss Ginger (Apr 9, 2008)

*Hmmm......*



12ptsteve said:


> everyone can play, just go to the mega sight and type away.
> you dont even have to be able to shoot a stick, just make your rhymes madd sick.
> you dont have to be qualified to shoot the mega,just go on line and rap foreva.
> on this one, to win the bow you dont have to shoot for show,just post a rap and your good to go.........
> ...



Nice


----------



## Miss Ginger (Apr 10, 2008)

*Who?*



Spoon13 said:


> I know I live in NC and will be unable to attend this event but I would love to get into this contest.  Am I allowed??



Hey, who is this??  Where in NC?  Does we know each other?

Are u near Winston-Salem?


----------



## Spoon13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Miss Ginger said:


> Hey, who is this??  Where in NC?  Does we know each other?
> 
> Are u near Winston-Salem?



I'm about 12 miles east of the middle of nowhere.  I'm in Moore County where Pinehurst is.  About an hour south of Greensboro on 220.


----------



## Miss Ginger (Apr 10, 2008)

*Hmmm*



Spoon13 said:


> I'm about 12 miles east of the middle of nowhere.  I'm in Moore County where Pinehurst is.  About an hour south of Greensboro on 220.



So you are south of Charlotte....? Are you familiar with my good archery buddies at Bladerunners? A great group of guys... how about Alan Campbell? Some really great archery in NC... wish y'all were closer.


----------



## Spoon13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm about 2.5 hours east of Charlotte.  If you take a map of NC and look at the big void in the middle of the state.  Put your finger in the middle of it and I am just to the right of your fingertip.  It is a geographical anomally.  I'm at least an hour from everywhere.

I heard about Bladerunners but have never visited.


----------



## Miss Ginger (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks like I still got a shot at winnin' this thing...

And, being as how I haven't won anything in over a year.... I'm gonna keep my eye on this one...
takin' em where I can get em these days...

If y'all expect to bet me out of a new bow... ya better start crankin up the ole rhyme muscles...break out your big guns!

Go on now,  go look at mine, as anyone can plainly see, y'all got your hands full to best that one....

Give it your best shot....I can handle it!

Miss Ginger


----------



## Miss Ginger (Apr 10, 2008)

*Rules are posted*

Smacktalk rules are posted....


----------

